# Miguel Torres Sig



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh that star thing is ugly isnt it? the orginal looked so blank with him just on the edge....but i wanted him there so i tried to add some wind effects and it looked terrible so i tried dazzeling it up with stars and junk...what u think...ALSO any ideas of what i can put behind him to where he isnt just standing there plainly


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a tip. When you're making a sig where the stock is outstanding of the main piece, and blends into the forum background, make sure that nothing on the piece gets cut off by the borders, it just ruins your whole illusion of blending.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Nice work Steph! If you put that in the market I might have to buy it!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i sold one earlier today and i can only have three at a time so since i sold that one i guess i can add it there


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would try desaturating the outer render and using the history brush on his gloves to bring the blue back, instead of trying to make him blend in more to the sig I would try to blend him better to the back ground.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it but you're right the stars don't go to well with it. 

Also I don't really like the glow around him. Besides that it's really good.


----------

